

The Dork Distance - joshux
http://zedshaw.com/2015/04/23/the-dork-distance/

======
gumby
You are my hero! I aspired to be brave enough to drag paints out and risk
painting a terrible picture.

(well, not painting in my case but its moral equivalent. Public speaking,
risking making comments at work that could be important but just as well might
be stupid, etc).

